# Hairy ears and paws ~ cute!?



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know much about cats, and what I DO know I learned on this forum. Anyway, one of the things that drew me to Tiger was his cute hairy ears (like a little old man, LOTS of hair). He's a medium to long haired ginger tabby and he's 6 months old. He also has a ton of hair growing between his toes. It's probably 1 1/2 inches long and sticks out on the bottom of his paws. Is this typical for certain cats or just one of those things some cats get? Of course, I think it's darling, but I just don't know if it is common. 

Thanks for all the past and future information and insights into these wonderful, kooky pets we call cats!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any photos you have posted of him?


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Hairy ears and toes*

He sounds so cute - is that him in your avatar?
My Jimmy has hairy ears and toes - I think that is a lovely feature. I think it is so cute when he pounces on you and grabs your ankle, its just like being grabbed by little furry mittens! (he is very good, and usually keeps his claws retracted!)
I haven't posted pictures yet, but there are some in my gallery in the Cat Photos section if you want to have a look.

seashell


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

One of my cats, Mackenzie, has huge tufts between his toes, they are so cute, especially as he has such big feet!


----------



## sassy cat (Jan 6, 2005)

*hairy ears and paws~ cute*

those pictures are so cute


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I _love_ cats with big tufty ears and paws! Assumpta has pretty big paws for her size, and quite impressively tufted. She doesn't have the bobcat-type MC ear tips, but her ear tufts are extremely elegant and sweeping. The paws were one of the first things I noticed about her (followed closely by her very impressive breeches...when she was having a poopy-pants problem a while back, the vet was trimming her backside a little, and said to me "I just can't take off too much, she has the prettiest breeches I've ever seen!")


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

My Zack has LONG ear hair and the big tufts between his toes too. I think it is very cute too


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, that's Tiger in my avatar, but he was only 2 months old then, and now he's a big cat at 6 months old. Here's one other kitten picture I have of him. I'm having trouble getting a good shot, seems like his face doesn't stay in focus. 

See his cute ear hair! I'm glad that there are other kitties who are as furry and as loved as Tiger.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You want to see ear hair? Look at this picture of my Baby's ear hair! :lol:


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Simone has tufts in her toes and it makes it so hard to trim her nails. Just when I get the hair out of the way to clip a nail she shifts and I have to dig again for the nail. LOL! She also has cute breeches. Every now and then though we will find a turd on the floor, but we know it's not cause someone pooped outside the box. They get stuck to her hair and she carries a turd out with her. LOL!


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Too funny about the breeches, Tiger has 'em too, and we've had the same problem with stray poops.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Yup, same here. Assumpta has big, fluffy, enormous breeches. Occasionally we'll have a little cat doot on the floor next to the litterbox. Those nights she's "my cat." No harm, no foul though, it's hardly intentional.

But when she had a hard time with some antibiotics and got diarrhea, we got a major case of poopy-pants, complete with butt-scooting all the way across the house. Poor little sweet thing!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Mackenzie is a real fluufy butt. We call his tail the 'BogBrush' :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*hairy ears*

We're lucky we haven't had any problems with poopy pants yet. Jimmy is really good at keeping his 'big ginger trousers' spotlessly clean.
But he sometimes gets leaves stuck to his bottom after he's been sleeping on next door's compost heap!

seashell


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Drizzit has really furry ears, and lots of fur between his pads. I trim between his pads though, because I just don't like it. He looks messy... so I groom him myself.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: hairy ears*



seashell said:


> We're lucky we haven't had any problems with poopy pants yet. Jimmy is really good at keeping his 'big ginger trousers' spotlessly clean.
> But he sometimes gets leaves stuck to his bottom after he's been sleeping on next door's compost heap!


Assumpta loves to sit in the little bits of bark and leaves where the wood pile is near the stove. She ends up with all kinds of "fur crud." Last night, I thought she had a little poop stuck to her breeches, but when I pulled it out, it was a little twig, so we called her "Twiggy Butt" all night. :lol: 

(I don't know how she stands the utter indignity of living with us...and all because we have thumbs and can open cat food cans!)


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh, Tiger is beautiful! I love ginger-colored tabbies, and that hair is so cute!!


**ponders how she can possibly sneak Tiger away to come stay at _her _house...** LOL :lol:


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree, beautiful kitty!

Charlie has hairy ears and toes too. He often carries cat litter, between his toes, right into my bed. :?


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the fun furry stories. My kids sometimes call Tiger "Lord Furbottom" - appropriate, huh?

Happy day!


----------

